# Zacharias Ursinus



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 7, 2005)

Zacharius Ursinus, Reformer, was born on July 18, 1534 and died on March 6, 1583. He was born in what is now known as Poland, but became associated with the German city of Heidelberg because of his tremendous contribution to the church there. He was a student of Melancthon at Wittemberg and Calvin at Geneva; later he co-authored the Heidelberg Catechism at the age of 28, and eventually wrote an invaluable commentary on the same. He died rather young, but left a lasting impression on the Church through his scholarly and pastoral labors.


----------



## Robin (Mar 7, 2005)

*GOoooo* - Andrew!  Ursinus is incredible! Check-out this free download of his Large & Small Catechisms with the Heidelberg. Absolutely marvelous!

http://www.christreformed.org/doctrinevision/ursinus_project.pdf

Enjoy,

Robin





[Edited on 3-7-2005 by Robin]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 5, 2006)




----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Apr 6, 2006)

Santa??!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 5, 2007)

Zacharius Ursinus died on March 6, 1583.


----------



## dannyhyde (Mar 5, 2007)

Dr. Scott Clark has a published piece on Ursinus:

[with Dr. Joel Beeke], "Ursinus, Oxford and the Westminster Divines," _The Westminster Confession into the 21st Century: Essays in Remembrance of the 350th Anniversary of the Publication of the Westminster Confession of Faith_, 3 vol. ed. Ligon Duncan (Ross-Shire, Scotland: Mentor, 2003–), 2.1–32.


----------

